# building a message board



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

ok let me change this lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 5, 2009)

Edit:  wait, what?


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 5, 2009)

hey genius..this IS a board to discuss those things? 

Why would anybody go to a different site, where I'm sure people like yourself abound?..

later dude


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

dont have to be assholes i wasnt trying to do anything to piss anyone off and genius there can be more than one! i like this site and glad its here. i found a place were i could make a board and thought i would try it *******! if no one told you about this site how would you have known it was here. sorry if i bothered anyone so badly! just trying to have fun with my board *******!


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> hey genius..this IS a board to discuss those things?
> 
> Why would anybody go to a different site, where I'm sure people like yourself abound?..
> 
> later dude


 

and you dont even know me so how could you say people like yourself? sounds like you have issues!


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

again sorry wasnt trying to spam honestly!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 5, 2009)

Edited to run in the time allotted and for content.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 5, 2009)

firstimer said:
			
		

> again sorry wasnt trying to spam honestly!



It's ok, we believe you . . . I'm sure you can see that when this has happened about 100x before, people easily get the 'wrong' idea.


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

screw you ive been a member for a while and im not going nowhere, you are just really mean, is your life that misserable? that you have to be mean to people im not wasting anymore time on you.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 5, 2009)

Edit:


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> It's ok, we believe you . . . I'm sure you can see that when this has happened about 100x before, people easily get the 'wrong' idea.


 

im new on the computer and message boards and im learning but i really hate when people be mean and not just explain to me, i really am a nice person who just loves to grow,talk about growing and learn new things.


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Does your mommy know you're on the computer again?


 


my mother died 3 years ago thanks!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

dude u can understand why people who love this site might be a bit perturbed that you are trying to get people to go to another site..?


----------



## AcesUp (Oct 5, 2009)

I sees me a banning comming.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

why recreate the wheel?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2009)

I just googled the words ...

Marijuana forum

I found this many >> 





> Web Results 1 - 10 of about 3,060,000 for marijuana forum



Surprising how many links I found!

eace:


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> dude u can understand why people who love this site might be a bit perturbed that you are trying to get people to go to another site..?


 

yes sorry i understand but im not a dude im a girl lol


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

I am also a lady...poeple call me dude al the time. sorry if it insulted you. may want to put that you are female on your info or people will just assume. people still call me man even tho mine says female.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

firstimer said:
			
		

> im new on the computer and message boards and im learning


 
Okay I don't understand if you're so new to this, why you're trying to run your own site.  Wouldn't you like to get some computer and message board practice first????

:confused2:


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

AcesUp said:
			
		

> I sees me a banning comming.


 
why would you ban me i didnt do anything wrong on purpose! and i appoligized! is that what kind of sight you run? you ban people for honest mistakes?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

mgf????

:giggle:


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Okay I don't understand if you're so new to this, why you're trying to run your own site. Wouldn't you like to get some computer and message board practice first????
> 
> :confused2:


 
what better practice then to do it myself im not trying to be queen message board just something for fun!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

firstimer you seem to learn quickly..just off to a rough start u will be fine..lay off the cussing the mods hate that.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 5, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I just googled the words ...
> 
> Marijuana forum
> 
> ...


 
Thats a lot of marijuana forums. I only post on this one really but I read about 3 of them. This is the one where the "atmosphere" seems more adult like. Gigity gigity. :48:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

lol tex did you see last night on family guy when they said that quaqmire thought he was getting the new show?? had us roaring.


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> firstimer you seem to learn quickly..just off to a rough start u will be fine..lay off the cussing the mods hate that.


 

thank you!


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 5, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> lol tex did you see last night on family guy when they said that quaqmire thought he was getting the new show?? had us roaring.


 
No darn it, I didnt but I will keep my eye out for it though.

Did you catch the first "Cleveland" the other day¿


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

said that he thought for sure he was getting it til he saw the moving vans in front of clevelands house..


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 5, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> said that he thought for sure he was getting it til he saw the moving vans in front of clevelands house..


 
That would have been a good show too. I think we hijacked firstimer's thread. We should probably stop and apologize to firstimer. Sorry dude, er dudet.

gigity gigity


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

In the beginning I was kind of bummed..but you know what we need an AA family on fox in primetime..I get sick of seeing all these cartoons where people look the same. plus with Q its only sex jokes..unless they have him try to go straight..with cleveland its a safe family set up. like all fox cartoons. hey I thought you would be a KOTH man?


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

hey i got some good seeds to plant lemon thai but my light isnt very good any suggestions on a good but cheap light im a single mom so the funds arent great.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 5, 2009)

I love spam. I put it on my taters, I puts in on fried on me sandwichies....but I DO NOT PUTS IT IN MY 'PUTER!!!

LOL, welcome to MJP if you're legitimate, if not...go away son, ya bother me!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 5, 2009)

firstimer said:
			
		

> hey i got some good seeds to plant lemon thai but my light isnt very good any suggestions on a good but cheap light im a single mom so the funds arent great.



what kinda light?

whats the medium of choice?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

Lots of great growing advice here, start reading....


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

a grow light will 400 watt be good?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

firstimer said:
			
		

> hey i got some good seeds to plant lemon thai but my light isnt very good any suggestions on a good but cheap light im a single mom so the funds arent great.


 
we have an awesome advanced search for lighting info..I stink at lighting. I would start them under a floresent or a 400 mh. if you live in a medical marijuana state you can find lights cheap on craigslist. or get it from home depot. they have a light aisle here they even show the bulb types and what kind of light they put out. how many seeds r you going to plant? r u figuring that half will be male?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

*Lookie here, for starters:*

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

i live in michigan so yes its a medical marijauna state and im planting 4, i grew some good **** last time and my name is firstimer cuz i am but i love it! its addicting seriously!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

lol smokinmom...we think alike..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

we also have a female growers club...run by Elvira j/k SM..


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 5, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> In the beginning I was kind of bummed..but you know what we need an AA family on fox in primetime..I get sick of seeing all these cartoons where people look the same. plus with Q its only sex jokes..unless they have him try to go straight..with cleveland its a safe family set up. like all fox cartoons. hey I thought you would be a KOTH man?


 
I like KOTH too but Family Guy is a lot funnier. I am a huge fan of politics and Family Guy has a lot of political humor that most do not catch.


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *Lookie here, for starters:*
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


 


wow thanks that is like a gift from god everything i need to know, i will take pics and share them when i get them going. i marked that page on my favorites lol


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> we also have a female growers club...run by Elvira j/k SM..


 
how do i join that sounds cool


----------



## leafminer (Oct 5, 2009)

firstimer, I have no idea why you think I was being nasty. I was trying to be helpful.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 5, 2009)

Come on down firstimer, join with the Female Growers Group, mostly females in there.....
Good luck to you.

more people in here than in any thread I seen today....

tcbuds* waves* at group at the bottom of the page....


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> firstimer, I have no idea why you think I was being nasty. I was trying to be helpful.


 


i didnt think you were being nasty it was the other jerks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2009)

This is where you should go the first time you join any forum:  The Site Rules.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html

There are several things here we frown upon and as you found out, spam is one of them.  Swearing is another one.  If you see ***** in your posts, you need to clean them up.  This site is dedicated to adult men and women who want to learn to grow marijuana and want to discuss the various ways of doing it in an adult manner.

Welcome to the site.  The women here are really outnumbered so it is nice to get another woman grower. 

In addition to the Resource section, there are Stickies at the beginning of most forums.  I recommend you read all that apply to the way you intend to grow.  There is lots and lots to learn.


----------



## Hick (Oct 5, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaang!... some o' the members kinda chewed you up, then tossed you in front of the bus ehh?... 
Really, it's a pretty friendly group, you just poked 'em in a sore spot I reckon...


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah well no problem live and learn and for the people that acted like idiots and said the things they said to me they are the ones that looked bad! but i will read the rules and i cant wait to learn everything i can, i am really passionate about growing.


----------



## AcesUp (Oct 5, 2009)

firstimer said:
			
		

> why would you ban me i didnt do anything wrong on purpose! and i appoligized! is that what kind of sight you run? you ban people for honest mistakes?


 

It looked like the thread was turning in to a pissin match. It was just a little warning.

Apparently you are allowed to call people assholes with out the ********.


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

i dont think i was in the wrong you should check the people that were very rude to me like saying "you people" when they dont even know me! i want to learn and share everything i know thats why i joined this board. but i think things are cool now-, at least i hope.


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

and im glad im out of the red lol im not the bad guy lol


----------



## firstimer (Oct 5, 2009)

AcesUp said:
			
		

> It looked like the thread was turning in to a pissin match. It was just a little warning.
> 
> Apparently you are allowed to call people assholes with out the ********.


 
and that was pretty cool how it dont let you cuss it tripped me out when it blotched out my cuss words lol


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Firstimer. Welcome to MP! 

I haven't been here that long either, but I have learned SO MUCH from all the good growers here. What others have already said about the archives are so true--there is a wealth of information already written on how to get started, how to do lighting, soil, nutrients, etc. 

The first couple of months here almost all I did was read constantly, and try to digest the information. Then, as I started my first grow, I had all the help in the world with questions I couldn't already find the answer to in the archives. In my case, I live in the desert and am doing indoor-outdoor grows--plants inside under the lights at night, and outside during the day for natural sunlight. A bit tricky, but the folks here put on their thinking caps and gave me TONS of ideas on how to make it work!

And I'm now smoking the fruits of my labor. Unfortunately, they were hermies, but I'm thrilled with how good they are, and anxious to see if I can improve with my second grow. 

When you stated in your first post that you wanted to start a message board, did you mean start a thread of your own on THIS site?  I think that may be what you meant, and perhaps why it was mis-interpreted. 

I hope you will start a grow journal when you put your beans in to grow!

Good luck!!!


----------



## the chef (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! You definatly have the passion, now lets turn that into marijuana passion! You'll find alot of great advice here , and some not. The trick is to start  like you would a grow, slowly. People react in different ways when it come to things they are passionate about, it doesn't make either of you wrong it just makes it different. Give us and you another chance and i pretty much guarentee you wont be dissapointed. Gl and green thoughts be with you!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 5, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> lol smokinmom...we think alike..


 

Ohhh.... that sounds dangerous.....:hubba: hahaha !  WOW you guys I just got home and logged on..  i just read this thing thru, a lil warm in here tonite


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

the change of subject  cooled things off call me a thread jacker hehe.it may have seemed rude but it serves my purpose. look for the positive! right? lol...plus I hate arguing in general and much more so when I am stoned. people always respond better to honey than vinegar. just like flies.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Firstimer, I came along late. I didn't even get to see what everyone got so upset about!

You'll find that most of the members here on MP are *very* protective of the site itself. MarP, the owner, has a site that has become the size of a small city. The Mods, headed up by Hick, are a dedicated bunch that keep the place running without all the stress, foul language and flames that are so common on other forums.

Just by the tone and a few comments that remain, I see that perhaps some of the members thought you were here to try *stealing* members away from MP to another site that you own. I'm pretty sure all they were doing is protecting MP. 

I'm sure glad everything got figured out and everyone is calm again.

You *have* come to the Mecca of Green. The Greatness of Ganja. The Majuscule *M* of Marijuana and the home to so many pot heads that the mere mention of of a bong here will result in 5 thousand people lighting up around the world at exactly the same time.

Welcome to MP, Firstimer and you'll find out that everything that is known about marijuana growing resides somewhere on Marijuana Passion.

Good luck on your upcoming grow. Anything you need to ask, just look for the most appropriate area of the site to post it and you'll have more answers than you ever thought you could.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 6, 2009)

misread your first post...misunderstood that is...

Being new to the site as well, I have seen people join and then try to peddle thier crap (growboxes, lighting etc..)..

I am sorry that I lumped you in with them as it seems that I was wrong...

Happy Growing and get a camera for us to look at your work....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> You *have* come to the Mecca of Green. The Greatness of Ganja. The Majuscule *M* of Marijuana and the home to so many pot heads that the mere mention of of a bong here will result in 5 thousand people lighting up around the world at exactly the same time.......





Does this mean *B**I**U* time?:bong2::bong2::bong2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2009)

I posted half way through page 1, went to bed and signed back in this morning and its on page 4  



			
				firstimer said:
			
		

> yes sorry i understand but im not a dude im a girl lol


 


			
				firstimer said:
			
		

> and im glad im out of the red lol im not the bad guy lol


 
 

Welcome to the forum FirstTimer 

You have found a great site for learning.

The hostility you encountered with this thread is only natural of its members protecting it (I saw your first post and it did look like spam trying to coax members to a new growing site).

This has an opposite side of the coin effect.

It also shows you how much protection you will get if a rouge name flames you 

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted by firstimer
> yes sorry i understand but im not a dude im a girl lol





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by firstimer
> and im glad im out of the red lol im not the bad guy lol


 I can understand your frustration ! Mine began after i slipped with the scissors while making my long pants short ! The hardest part for me now being a lady is getting my stockings off and on while using the little girls room ! OOHH and having to shave my back !


----------



## Hick (Oct 6, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> I can understand your frustration ! Mine began after i slipped with the scissors while making my long pants short ! The hardest part for me now being a lady is getting my stockings off and on while using the little girls room *! OOHH and having to shave my back !*


  Ya' might ask HIE or pcduck to help you with that..  I hear they're both proficient with sheep shears.    :rofl:... :hubba:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 6, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Ya' might ask HIE or pcduck to help you with that.. I hear they're both proficient with sheep shears. :rofl:... :hubba:


 shares ? oohh :holysheep: shaving !  to ask i'll wait for the offer ! Thanks !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2009)

I was getting it ready to shear it, honest.

eace:


----------



## AcesUp (Oct 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I was getting it ready to shear it, honest.
> 
> eace:


 

LOL. Thats just wrong.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 6, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Ya' might ask HIE or pcduck to help you with that.. I hear they're both proficient with sheep shears. :rofl:... :hubba:


Yeah, one of them even had an avatar of a sheep in heels once...no...wait..:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ..


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 6, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Ohhh.... that sounds dangerous.....:hubba:


 
:giggle: 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chris1974 again.

​


----------

